# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Show us ya tractor

## rambo rem700

I like seeing others 4x4s so post up ya forbys.

Mines a 1997 1kz surf. Runs all terrains.
Want a 2inch lift. Steel rims with muds and a new front bull bar.



Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## buzzman

my hunting luxy

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

Thats nice. What i wanted but they expendy!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

Do you need a four wheel drive to cruise the Gentle Annie under the cover of darkness?

----------


## Dorkus

'94 Vitara swb. 2 inch lift and  30" muddies. Gets me where I need to go.  bit cramped with 3 blokes and a dog though ay  @Pop Shot

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## buzzman

> Do you need a four wheel drive to cruise the Gentle Annie under the cover of darkness?


only to get to the big japs 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

@Dorkus i had one once. 2 up to the kawekas . Not much room in them ay.  Id be worried with that popshot sitting so close to u

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## matto1234

Ugliest 4x4 out but surprisingly capable with mud tires and with a 12000lb winch you can pretty much go anywhere for fun

----------


## oraki

The farm/hunt hack. And for the last 6 weeks my daily drive

----------


## veitnamcam

Go on then have a go.



Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## ROKTOY

The ol Prado

----------


## Biggun708

Our set up... Double mattress in the back, fishing, diving gear on the rack,rifle behind the seat... Road trip on!!

----------


## Manuka

> Attachment 71604
> 
> The farm/hunt hack. And for the last 6 weeks my daily drive


Hey @oraki. Were you down Mt Studholme a couple of months back. I was talking to a couple of guys just before they dropped down onto an airstrip. It was a goat track that I wouldn't take my 4wheeler down. They had a ute like that and it had a NZHS sticker on the back window. First time I'd seen one

----------


## oraki

> Hey @oraki. Were you down Mt Studholme a couple of months back. I was talking to a couple of guys just before they dropped down onto an airstrip. It was a goat track that I wouldn't take my 4wheeler down. They had a ute like that and it had a NZHS sticker on the back window. First time I'd seen one


If you had a CanAm, then it was possible. The track looked worse than it was........sort off. Just had to apply lots of right boot at the right time. The track out was just as good with scoured out parts, but with the same approach, it's not so bad. Funny thing was I was in 4wd all the time, but when I went to unlock the hubs down at the gate, they hadn't been locked in the first place. Doh. 
Only problem with that block is most of the hunting is down hill. You've got to climb back up at the end off the day with a heavy pack, when you least want to.

----------


## Happy



----------


## Happy

.

----------


## gadgetman

New rig is a work in progress and a bit lighter than the old rig.

Out with the old.



In with the new.

----------


## Shootm

Couple of pics of my old Suzy.

----------


## Ryan

Black labs are the best labs.

----------


## 223nut

@Shootm you get anything bigger your going to have problems getting it home

----------


## Shootm

> @Shootm you get anything bigger your going to have problems getting it home


Yeah a sambar was big enough.

----------


## john m



----------


## 223nut

> Attachment 71637


The front bar / platform on the things is awesome... Watched more than one sunset sitting on my parents with a girl on my knee..  :ORLY:  one of my dream vehicles... One day

----------


## john m

Yeah sat on the deck with a cold beer many times. Cost $700.00 7 years ago I still have it, only failed a WOF once in that time, 345000 km no oil leaks. I have newer 4x4s but love driving the old girl and if it falls off a mountain no great financial loss.

----------


## Manuka

> If you had a CanAm, then it was possible. The track looked worse than it was........sort off. Just had to apply lots of right boot at the right time. The track out was just as good with scoured out parts, but with the same approach, it's not so bad. Funny thing was I was in 4wd all the time, but when I went to unlock the hubs down at the gate, they hadn't been locked in the first place. Doh. 
> Only problem with that block is most of the hunting is down hill. You've got to climb back up at the end off the day with a heavy pack, when you least want to.


That was us. I woodnt have gone down there with you in the cab. You mustive got some gravel rash of that rock on the way down on your dick. Biger balls than me. 
How did u get back up?

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Old run of the mill hilux is my daily driver, does the trick, nursed it back to life after it was involved in a bit of an accident, wrecked  the front end, spent about 16hrs on a chassis plant and had all new panels, bumper, rad support, radiator, engine cross member, all new suspension componentry etc, amazing how much carnage an old biddy in a Daihatsu can cause...  have a few bits for it, snorkel, ARB steel front bar and some 33's but I cant be bothered putting them all on it, does what I need of it fine anyhow. Also got a wee Terrano II that is still road legal etc but does farm duties mostly, good wee truck having the TD27t and manual box in a short wheelbase chassis.

----------


## Manuka

> That was us. I woodnt have gone down there with you in the cab. You mustive got some gravel rash of that rock on the way down on your dick. Biger balls than me. 
> How did u get back up?


Deck, I mean deck on the back of ute thing. Not dick

----------


## 223nut

> Deck, I mean deck on the back of ute thing. Not dick


Either works

----------


## MSL

> Old run of the mill hilux is my daily driver, does the trick, nursed it back to life after it was involved in a bit of an accident, wrecked  the front end, spent about 16hrs on a chassis plant and had all new panels, bumper, rad support, radiator, engine cross member, all new suspension componentry etc, amazing how much carnage an old biddy in a Daihatsu can cause...  have a few bits for it, snorkel, ARB steel front bar and some 33's but I cant be bothered putting them all on it, does what I need of it fine anyhow. Also got a wee Terrano II that is still road legal etc but does farm duties mostly, good wee truck having the TD27t and manual box in a short wheelbase chassis.
> 
> Attachment 71650Attachment 71651Attachment 71652


The 33's will suck the life out of it anyway

----------


## oraki

> Deck, I mean deck on the back of ute thing. Not dick


Ha ha, no rash on my dick. Just another battle scar on the tank

----------


## Biggun708

> Attachment 71637


Bro I love your style!

----------


## timattalon

> '94 Vitara swb. 2 inch lift and  30" muddies. Gets me where I need to go.  bit cramped with 3 blokes and a dog though ay  @Pop Shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Easy fix for that, Twins....96 Suzuki 1600 5 door.....x2...

----------


## SGR



----------


## Gibo

Shitty Mazda, been bashed and beaten but still hanging in there  :Grin:

----------


## Double Shot

Nice @Gibo, Which hut is that mate, looks like a sweet little spot

----------


## Gibo

> Nice @Gibo, Which hut is that mate, looks like a sweet little spot


Mates one on his block in Te Puke

----------


## Double Shot

Funny thing is I don't have a dirty mucky old photo of my girl, needless to say has been quite unrecognisable at times, need to rectify that situation after my move...new tyres and light bar to follow soon...

----------


## Gibo

Suburban Hunter  :Grin:

----------


## kokako

88 Lux

----------


## rambo rem700

My old pighorn


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

I ONLY WISH !

----------


## Shearer

98 Mistral SWB. My every day wagon. Not expensive enough to get too precious about.

----------


## timattalon

> Easy fix for that, Twins....96 Suzuki 1600 5 door.....x2...


http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...98-twins-2.jpg


Stupid photobucket...

----------


## tiroatedson

Not mine my wife's 4X4s 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

This count...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> This count...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah bro Green ones are dumb

----------


## Dreamer

Tractor porn  :Grin:  Now we're talking  :Thumbsup:

----------


## superdiver

@Gibo how do you find those utes. Looking for a cheaper ute as am selling my cruiser and will buy a car and possibly a ute to cater for commuting and hunting.

----------


## Dreamer

Hilux

----------


## oraki

The money pit  :Oh Noes:

----------


## tiroatedson

> Nah bro Green ones are dumb
> Attachment 71705


That maybe so. It's what I get paid to drive so I shall.. Definitely not arguing with your taste though...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo how do you find those utes. Looking for a cheaper ute as am selling my cruiser and will buy a car and possibly a ute to cater for commuting and hunting.


Capable enough but chews the gearboxes. Not ideal if you want to tow anything other than a trailer to the dump

----------


## oraki

> Nah bro Green ones are dumb
> Attachment 71705


Ol flip flop. Last year green was good. :Cool:

----------


## Ryan

Not to derail the thread but I've got a bit of an interest in tractors. What's the dominant tractor brand in this country?

----------


## rambo rem700

> Not to derail the thread but I've got a bit of an interest in tractors. What's the dominant tractor brand in this country?


Harley davidson 😀

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## superdiver

@Gibo that has a 2.5l td right? No headgasket issues?

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo that has a 2.5l td right? No headgasket issues?


Yip 2.5. Mine had been recond prior to me getting it. I hear its the cooling system and if you sort that they go find. Mine runs quite cool now that i stay on top of it

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Capable enough but chews the gearboxes. Not ideal if you want to tow anything other than a trailer to the dump



They are sweet bro just need an extra half a litre of oil and no more 5th gear problems, they kill gearboxes when under load in 5th because the 5th gear isn't submerged in oil enough and relies on what little oil is shooting round in the gearbox to keep it lubed and cool so they get hot towing or under load in 5th. Mine (although a Courier) was a bloody good truck, and had a good run from it.

PS: they go bloody good for a 2.5 diesel too! I reckon my courier would have walked all over my 3.0ltd hilux in a straight line, Hilux probably pips it for torque though.

----------


## Gibo

Good to know Ryan. Should slap a litre of Moreys in there then

----------


## rambo rem700

> Good to know Ryan. Should slap a litre of Moreys in there then


Yea my mate worked at geartech. Thats his tip for the ford/mazda boxes

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Not to derail the thread but I've got a bit of an interest in tractors. What's the dominant tractor brand in this country?


 @Ryan John Deere is probably the biggest seller as they make a tonne of different models and specifications to suit a wide variety of uses and customer preferences, John Deere do command a premium due to the name but they are very good to deal with, they build tough gear, and listen to their customers, I find the interiors of their Cab tractors to seem a little old fashioned (look at a John deere from 1995 and the equivalent current model and the interiors are remarkably similar, albeit with subtle changes and added technology) . They would be followed closely by Case (International) who also now build all the New Holland tractors,many very similar or exactly the same as various case models (only blue)

----------


## Ryan

> @Ryan John Deere is probably the biggest seller as they make a tonne of different models and specifications to suit a wide variety of uses and customer preferences, John Deere do command a premium due to the name but they are very good to deal with, they build tough gear, and listen to their customers, I find the interiors of their Cab tractors to seem a little old fashioned (look at a John deere from 1995 and the equivalent current model and the interiors are remarkably similar, albeit with subtle changes and added technology) . They would be followed closely by Case (International) who also now build all the New Holland tractors,many very similar or exactly the same as various case models (only blue)


Cheers. When the picture of the JD was posted I started reminiscing about my childhood and visiting my cousins out in the Western Transvaal - gold mining and farming country (they were the former) and got to spend a fair amount of time on farms there and eventually went to boarding school there. So ja, tractors have always been my kind of "guilty pleasure" and so went wandering through the tractor geek forest on wikipedia.

John Deere, based solely on the wiki article seems to have a huge domestic (USA) and international base. 

It's interesting as I've posed a similar question on South African forums that I frequent and I'm still waiting to see all the results - particularly keen to see what the "mega farmers" use.

----------


## Gibo

> Cheers. When the picture of the JD was posted I started reminiscing about my childhood and visiting my cousins out in the Western Transvaal - gold mining and farming country (they were the former) and got to spend a fair amount of time on farms there and eventually went to boarding school there. So ja, tractors have always been my kind of "guilty pleasure" and so went wandering through the tractor geek forest on wikipedia.
> 
> John Deere, based solely on the wiki article seems to have a huge domestic (USA) and international base. 
> 
> It's interesting as I've posed a similar question on South African forums that I frequent and I'm still waiting to see all the results - particularly keen to see what the "mega farmers" use.


You will find they use 'John Moose' on the mega farms Ryan

----------


## Shearer

> Harley davidson 😀
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Wish I could like this more than once.

----------


## Shearer

I like the green ones.

----------


## oraki

The farm I worked for had 18 JD from 90-360ish HP, 3 Fords and a couple of Fergies. 
We wanted to get a couple of Fendts, but they were so different to drive. Anyone could jump into any JD, and get straight into work. 
Not sure if they were the best, but we got the best service from the dealers. If one stopped, I'd make a phonecall, and there'd be a man there within 1/2 hr, or a replacement tractor would turn up.

----------


## 40mm

here is our hi/lo hiace/hilux at mill flat camp ground near blenheim over the xmas break. we were the only people there! awesome spot. the van is due for a lift, and maybe some diff lockers too... have a heat exchanger set up for hot showers, as much steaming hot water as you want! also got the usual gas fridge, 150L chilli bin for the booze, 50kg rottweiler, inverter, house battery, 70L water tank for cooking and drinking, self contained shovel for digging environmentally friendly toilets (when and where necessary), compressor, chainsaw, kitchen sink, couch, hot tub, curling iron, concrete mixer etc etc.... (kitchen sink, couch, hot tub, curling iron, concrete mixer optional extras) just need to work on the mobile gun safe next...

----------


## northdude

it was shiney when I first got it now its more matt and dented

----------


## gadgetman

> I like the green ones.
> Attachment 71717


Got the stealth option? ie turn off the strobe on the lid and no-one can see you.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Nah bro Green ones are dumb
> Attachment 71705


You're both dumb. You need cabs. And blue ones are best.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> You're both dumb. You need cabs. And blue ones are best.


Im too poor for this cab business, plus jobs get done with a lot less mucking around when you dont have creature comforts...

----------


## zimmer

> @Ryan John Deere is probably the biggest seller as they make a tonne of different models and specifications to suit a wide variety of uses and customer preferences, John Deere do command a premium due to the name but they are very good to deal with, they build tough gear, and listen to their customers, I find the interiors of their Cab tractors to seem a little old fashioned (look at a John deere from 1995 and the equivalent current model and the interiors are remarkably similar, albeit with subtle changes and added technology) . They would be followed closely by Case (International) who also now build all the New Holland tractors,many very similar or exactly the same as various case models (only blue)


Woldwide by volume maybe Mahindra. Worldwide by value probably JD. Don't know about NZ but there is a lot of green around. All the local growers seem to run JD.

"Mahindra*Tractors is an international farm equipment manufacturer of*Mahindra & Mahindra. In 2010,*Mahindra*became the world's highest-selling tractor brand by volume. Mahindra's largest consumer base is in India, China, North America, and a growing market in Australia."

5 years ago when I was looking to buy a small brand new tractor for our block I did the rounds of all the available brands. At the local JD dealership I explained my cash budget and HP requirement. The sales manager immediately took me to a tractor 15 HP bigger than what I wanted/needed. Don't worry about the extra cost he said, we can assist with JD finance. Shees, worst than a car shark. I can also see where the "dear" is derved from in their name.

Bought a Kubota.

----------


## Ryan

> One of the megafarmers in our district uses three John Deere tractors. Fact is that he does 24 rows at a time with Horsch planters and plants a total of 90 hectares per hour. A neighbour saw the dust clouds forming where the big ones started, did his day's work and then drove to his megafarmer neighbour to see them up close but they were gone already with 900 hectares done for the day.


Trying to compare brands in NZ with those in SA purely out of interest and it seems the most popular in SA are:

John Deere
Massey Ferguson
Landini
New-Holland
Case International

but with some Indian and Chinese under brand names Ursus and Farmtrac. And here we have a South African manufactured tractor:

Agrico 4+ Tractors

Not sure how it compares with others on the market as I know sweet f-a about tractors!

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Dont want to end up too far off course here but heres a couple more tractor photos, this is the contractor turning up to plant Sorghum on our place in Uruguay... He came prepared!

----------


## oraki

Not mine, but when I win Lotto.......

----------


## Shearer

> Not mine, but when I win Lotto.......
> Attachment 71746


Owner of the farm I am on is looking at a side by side but can't decide on what brand. No Polaris agents anywhere near us at the moment.

----------


## bigbear

you are lucky there aren't a polaris agent near you. after 6months the problems will start and the $1000 dollar bills with it :Pissed Off:

----------


## Shearer

I had best start a new thread for recommendations.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> you are lucky there aren't a polaris agent near you. after 6months the problems will start and the $1000 dollar bills with it


I know of a few blokes who ran Polaris SXS's and were coming up with $7 an hour (run time) service costs... Thats just fixing and replacing parts, on top of normal servicing

----------


## Happy

> Funny thing is I don't have a dirty mucky old photo of my girl, needless to say has been quite unrecognisable at times, need to rectify that situation after my move...new tyres and light bar to follow soon...
> 
> Attachment 71670



Don't know if you'll get through Waikato border control in that... You be welcomed with open arms and fit right into  the Bay side though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## tiroatedson

> You're both dumb. You need cabs. And blue ones are best.


As I said earlier that's what I get paid to drive. The other two tractors are a 130 hp (I think) cab JD...I don't like it. The boss drives it mainly...he's welcome to it. The other is a 90 hp New Holland ....that's more 'mine' than anybody else's. Currently has a post rammer attached to it...bit wet for it at the moment though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Don't know if you'll get through Waikato border control in that... You be welcomed with open arms and fit right into  the Bay side though


Bro you have a yellow FJ Cruiser, shhhooooooosh ya face  :Grin:

----------


## Double Shot

> Bro you have a yellow FJ Cruiser, shhhooooooosh ya face


Was going to mention something along the lines of "pot kettle"

Waikato is an area of course that needs to be avoided  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Bro you have a yellow FJ Cruiser, shhhooooooosh ya face


And even tried to show photos of it 'off road'.

----------


## Ryan

Is it true that the FJ Cruiser's interior is waterproof? Like... can just hose it down inside?

----------


## Gibo

> Is it true that the FJ Cruiser's interior is waterproof? Like... can just hose it down inside?


With all the dribbling that @Happy does one would hope so  :Grin:

----------


## norsk

1977 Unimog 416.
Its only covered 23,000km in its life.It should really be in a museum,not owned by a Bogan in Scandinavia.
I have a couple of other 4X4's but that is my favourite.

----------


## norsk

ITs so good off road that it sticks to vertical surfaces.Nothing a Hilux can do

----------


## Gibo

Thats a mean beast

----------


## norsk

This is my tractor.

It has a 12" crane fed chipper on the back,This is used to consume clients savings.

----------


## Shearer

> This is my tractor.Attachment 71765
> 
> It has a 12" crane fed chipper on the back,This is used to consume clients savings.


It's so clean...

----------


## Shearer

Hard to keep ours clean when we drive around in stuff like this.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hard to keep ours clean when we drive around in stuff like this.
> Attachment 71766


Any runoff controls from that?

----------


## norsk

> It's so clean...


It's coated in Teflon
So it glides between the raindrops

----------


## Remington 5R .300 Win Mag

> I like seeing others 4x4s so post up ya forbys.
> 
> Mines a 1997 1kz surf. Runs all terrains.
> Want a 2inch lift. Steel rims with muds and a new front bull bar.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Your thread seems to have gone a bit off the trac... tor!  :Wink:

----------


## Shearer

> Any runoff controls from that?


Haha. It's too thick to run anywhere.

----------


## rambo rem700

Got me some new rubber


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

Going to need at least the fronts on the Hilux soon. Cheapest MT tyres around wanted. They'll perish before being worn out, so cheap and nasty is it. 
What's out there

----------


## NZShoota

Our old JD from a couple of years back

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Im too poor for this cab business, plus jobs get done with a lot less mucking around when you dont have creature comforts...


I hear what you are saying.
I bought a cab mainly for any labour I occasionally employ. I'm fencing and the tractor has a rammer on it most of the time. If I have someone driving for me I don't feel so bad about making them work wet days. Sitting on an open tractor in shitty weather would be very uncomfortable. Not so bad for me operating the rammer, as I'm always moving.
And its a nice place to sit and have lunch on horrible days.

----------


## Gapped axe

There was this kid who used to live about half way between us and town, Okareka if you know it. Anyways Andrew Miller was his name. Andy was just about the keenest kid I have ever seen around tractors. Man this little guy just lived and breathed them. If you went into his room there were tractor posters, model tractors every where, he had tractor curtains, a tractor bed spread, would you believe he even had tractor patterns on his PJ's. Any way Ron and Linda  (parents) decided to do something special for Andy's 16th birthday, so they took down to the Vaughn rd John Deere franchise. After a bit of toing and froing it was decided that Andy could sit beside one of the test drivers and go for a small spin around the yard. Any way I guess the sense of occasion go to the driver and he pushed it a bit to far, sad really as Andy was really enjoying the experience. Poor little Andy got bumped of on one of the more rougher area of the course, the bit by the fence. One broken collar bone (bit like VC's kiddie) and a dislocated wrist later. Andy's parents have go at the John Deere Franchisee. How Work Safe never goy involved I don't know. Couple of months later after no joy from John Deere, Andy spits the dummy as it were. Pulls down the posters, dumps the models, rips down the curtains, changes his bed spread and starts sleeping in his undies, anything to get away from those bloody tractors. Years later and Andy is in a bit of a dive in South East London. The place is full of chatter about the upcoming Lions tour of NZ. Like most of those type of pubs, the place is thick with smoke. Andy spots a lass by the bar crying her eyes out. Andy being the kid that he is, waltzes' over and asks, wats up? It's this Fooken smoke it's playing hell with my eyes and contacts she bumbles out. Oh hang on a sec says our BOP lad. With that Andy starts to take in a big breath, and then more and more sucking it in as he slowly does a full 360 circle, whilst still holding his breath he strides outside and whoooosh out pours all the smoke that was in the bar. Our Gallant young man walks back into the now devoid of any smoke bar. To say the pub was stunned is an understatement. Well this suitably impressed young lass, and she says to our Young Master Miller. Man that was  fooken awesum, are you Super Man or some kind of super hero. No our now bashful young bloke says. I'm just a ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ExTractor fan. ha ha

wrong thread I know, spank me

----------


## JoshC

My current Landcruiser, which I bought in March to replace the last one, which replaced one before that, which replace the one before that...yes there's a theme.  :Thumbsup:  

I replace them every 2.5-3 years as I do about 60-70,000 kms a year. Have done over a million kms in Landcruisers now, and have yet to have one have an major issue - and they spend a lot of time off road and tow heaps.

This one is mint, one owner from new, never been off road. Until, I got my hands on it - it spent most of last week wearing chains towing a trailer around the hills. Just waiting on my bull bar and under body protection plates to arrive from Aussie, then I can put my winch and lights on. 





This was my last one;





This was my one before that;





Cheers
Josh

----------


## gadgetman

> My current Landcruiser, which I bought in March to replace the last one, which replaced one before that, which replace the one before that...yes there's a theme.  
> 
> I replace them every 2.5-3 years as I do about 60-70,000 kms a year. Have done over a million kms in Landcruisers now, and have yet to have one have an major issue - and they spend a lot of time off road and tow heaps.
> 
> This one is mint, one owner from new, never been off road. Until, I got my hands on it - it spent most of last week wearing chains towing a trailer around the hills. Just waiting on my bull bar and under body protection plates to arrive from Aussie, then I can put my winch and lights on. 
> 
> 
> Attachment 71870
> 
> ...


Have you joined the LCA club yet? "My name is Josh. I have another Landcruiser."

----------


## JoshC

:Grin:

----------


## rambo rem700

Awesome josh. Would love one of those

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

> Attachment 71606
> The ol Prado


 @ROKTOY 3.0 or 2.4?

----------


## ROKTOY

> @ROKTOY 3.0 or 2.4?


unfortunately it is the 2.4. I have done a few little mods to keep it cool and it just keeps going... slowly.....

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Attachment 71723Attachment 71724
> it was shiney when I first got it now its more matt and dented


My daughter is still flogging a 94 JLX around the Auckland Motorways 250K and still counting she drives it like it's stolen ...... usually has a surf board tucked away in it

----------


## tiroatedson

Get to drive this one today...usual driver is away. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300winmag

One of my little tractors :Grin:

----------


## DPT

Does this count? was my ride for all of like 10 min.......

----------


## 223nut

I''d say that counts

----------


## GravelBen

I don't seem to have any photos of it in its normal dirty state, just a token drive-up-a-bank from the day I bought it. Should probably take it somewhere interesting and take some better photos.

----------


## 300winmag

> like to see you going down the southern motorway in the fast lane in this.


It's a lot faster in reverse, you have to be very careful when people are working/walking around site.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It's a lot faster in reverse, you have to be very careful when people are working/walking around site.


I have always wondered what is the purpose of the triangle lugged track over the more usual grouser plate?

----------


## veitnamcam

> they are swamp tracks usually a lot noiseier than normal grousers and not as nice to travel long distance tracking down the road.


I know they are called swamp tracks....are they not spost to dig in or something? I would have thought a "swamp" track would be much wider for lower ground pressure?

----------


## MSL

Better weight distribution over the shoe and less aggressive traction wise. The triangle shape is effectively giving you a bit of lift as you move as opposed to a standard grouser which sinks in then breaks away soft material and cuts slots

----------


## 300winmag

Swamp tracks or Apex shoes. 
I imported this late model low hour dozer late last year. Only using this machine for one job to push 15,000 tonne of imported metal prep and will put up for sale in a few months, I'm quite impressed with it but we haven't got enough ongoing work to warrant keeping it. We will make a bit of dough on the sale price as well. We then tip the dough into a new digger. Never ending merry go round.

----------


## oraki

Still living your childhood......only the toys and sandpit are bigger

----------


## 300winmag

Cant have enough toys, I dont throw many of them out of the cot.

----------


## oraki

The little red tractor(that could) that saved the day yesterday. The track was hard, off it,the empty truck sunk 6 inches. Was hoping to nab the half track, but was stacked deep in the shed

----------


## Shootm

Back on Trac. My Suzy

----------


## norsk

> Attachment 72153
> 
>   The little red tractor(that could) that saved the day yesterday. The track was hard, off it,the empty truck sunk 6 inches. Was hoping to nab the half track, but was stacked deep in the shed


Pictures of Half-track please.

I want to buy one but my missus is opposed to the idea.I had a missus like that before...

----------


## oraki

Had a play on it earlier on this year. Blardy noice to drive

----------


## longrange308

Just screams maintenance

----------


## BRADS

> Just screams maintenance


Yeah a mate has one of each.
Reckons the half track is great and getting stuck compared to the wheeled version.
And harder to pull out. @oraki have you found similar?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

> Attachment 72153
> 
>   The little red tractor(that could) that saved the day yesterday. The track was hard, off it,the empty truck sunk 6 inches. Was hoping to nab the half track, but was stacked deep in the shed






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

> Yeah a mate has one of each.
> Reckons the half track is great and getting stuck compared to the wheeled version.
> And harder to pull out. @oraki have you found similar?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Haven't had much to do with it, only spent about a week in total cultivating with it. Had a heap of power and traction, and smooth to operate. I would imagine once the hours start building, the costs will go up. Had a stint in a CAT tractor and the tracks didn't last to long, and cost a bomb to replace. Traded it just before the second set needed replacing. 
I would think it would go further before getting stuck, but with the small radius on leading edge, would be harder to lift back out of the hole

----------


## Pengy

Ohh yeah!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-4j6mPkAYM

----------


## gadgetman

> Ohh yeah!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-4j6mPkAYM


That is insane.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Ohh yeah!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-4j6mPkAYM


I love this guys vids.
https://youtu.be/w6ZBc-XzlP8

----------


## 300winmag

Now your talking, nothing better than a throaty sounding V8.
Three cars in our household and all V8's :Thumbsup:

----------


## norsk

> Attachment 72244
> 
> Had a play on it earlier on this year. Blardy noice to drive


Wow! I never knew that kind of Tractor existed!

When you said half track,I thought you ment one of these.

i'm cool with the fact my missus dosn't want me to have one,she dosn't want me to be happy either.A half track would change that.

----------


## norsk

> yeh nice but going by the number of shovels on the side it must be a bitch to get out once you got it stuck.


See the Chain on the front with the big hook on it?
There is a winch under the Camo net.

The shovels are for Trench digging when the crew is parked up for the night.

----------


## rambo rem700

Gave the new tyres a test in the snow


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## john m

The spray unit my daughter is driving in WA.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

The wee JX85 had a bit of a battle on her hands this morning, she made it back out to semi dry land though..

----------


## Mathias

> The wee JX85 had a bit of a battle on her hands this morning, she made it back out to semi dry land though..
> Attachment 72472


FFS look at all that mud & shit, dunno how you guys put up with it  :Grin:  Guess that's cows for ya, goes with the territory

----------


## oraki

Not as muddy as you, but muddy enough for 2wd. A couple of units of balage going today, so I'm getting them closer for loading. It was either get it out today, or next month before I could get close to it again

----------


## BRADS

> The wee JX85 had a bit of a battle on her hands this morning, she made it back out to semi dry land though..
> Attachment 72472


Come give a tow a mate?


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## von tempsky fan

Don't ya love John deere  :Psmiley:

----------


## Shearer

> Come give a tow a mate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's not stuck is it?

----------


## BRADS

> That's not stuck is it?


Na just can't get up and out...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> Na just can't get up and out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Ok. Must be steeper than it looks.

----------


## 223nut

> Na just can't get up and out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Little blue pill  :O O:

----------


## gadgetman

> Little blue pill


Ford?

----------


## von tempsky fan



----------


## tiroatedson

Not where it's suppose to be...

----------


## MSL

> Come give a tow a mate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Have you even tried to drive out of there? Can't tell from the picture

----------


## tiroatedson

> Have you even tried to drive out of there? Can't tell from the picture


I think that's mess in front of the tractor...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

> Not where it's suppose to be...


Scale of pucker.........9/10

----------


## tiroatedson

> Scale of pucker.........9/10


Nah it's not that bad. It didn't happen to me it's not that steep it was bloody wet though ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> I think that's mess in front of the tractor...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was a piss take

----------


## tiroatedson

> Was a piss take


Fair enough...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Was a piss take


Hope you took Whakatoos

----------


## MSL

I am very experienced at getting stuck

----------


## Gibo

> I am very experienced at getting stuck


Quite surprising considering how short you are

----------


## MSL

Got a couple inches on you but

----------


## Gibo

Heels dont count  :Grin:

----------


## MSL

So I'm actually 6 inches taller than you?

----------


## Manuka

> Nah it's not that bad. It didn't happen to me it's not that steep it was bloody wet though ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If that was down here at the moment, the tractor would be in the bottom of hill. The top 100mm of grass paddocks are slop, and you end up where the tractor decides to take you....thank Christ for having gates in the bottom to aim at and run out

----------


## Cody.a

My new hunting hack well new to me! TD27t she's a bit rough but does everything I need!

----------


## Gibo

Looks mint

----------


## A330driver

My bro,s tractor,uses it for the boat,other people's boats,other people's stuck boats,other people's stuck cars attached to boats......you get the picture.Its a bloody beauty really,so many uses

----------


## GravelBen

Chugged up a hill on Saturday.

Mount Benger Road by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## Cody.a

Nice wee wagon bro choice view to!

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

05 GLS 2.8TD Triton.
Maxxis 980's
Only had her a few months but even down here with our expensive fuel I love filling her up for a full tank of diesel for only $75 for 570 kms.

Lift kit, rear diff lockers, snorkel and breathers then we're set!

----------


## Tony930

Drop those tyre pressures!

----------


## Mathias

> Drop those tyre pressures!


Yeah dropping tyre pressure to 10-12psi makes a world of difference on the beach aye. I've been stuck going nowhere, get out and drop the air and away again  :Wink:

----------


## Philipo

Was digging through some old photo's and found this pic of "Milky" what a beast, she was a 1300cc 4 speed monster. 

Carried anything & everything from a load of 300lt's of sea water for my tropical marine fish tank to 390lt's of paint ( 13 x 30lt tubs ). 


Then there was going chopping fire wood, hence why I wore a helmet driving home  lol

----------


## BeeMan

My feedout tractor.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Mooseman

All you need now is a set of  wings and you could fly. Great truck and more than a  feed out tractor!!!!!!

----------


## Mooseman

Oh and those Sambar stags on the road will now be seen long before they get dangerously close with them there spotties.

----------


## Cody.a

Nice wee wagon bro choice view to!

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

05 GLS 2.8TD Triton.
Maxxis 980's
Only had her a few months but even down here with our expensive fuel I love filling her up for a full tank of diesel for only $75 for 570 kms.

Lift kit, rear diff lockers, snorkel and breathers then we're set!

----------


## Tony930

Drop those tyre pressures!

----------


## Mathias

> Drop those tyre pressures!


Yeah dropping tyre pressure to 10-12psi makes a world of difference on the beach aye. I've been stuck going nowhere, get out and drop the air and away again  :Wink:

----------


## Philipo

Was digging through some old photo's and found this pic of "Milky" what a beast, she was a 1300cc 4 speed monster. 

Carried anything & everything from a load of 300lt's of sea water for my tropical marine fish tank to 390lt's of paint ( 13 x 30lt tubs ). 


Then there was going chopping fire wood, hence why I wore a helmet driving home  lol

----------


## BeeMan

My feedout tractor.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Mooseman

All you need now is a set of  wings and you could fly. Great truck and more than a  feed out tractor!!!!!!

----------


## Mooseman

Oh and those Sambar stags on the road will now be seen long before they get dangerously close with them there spotties.

----------

